# Greatest Sportsman/woman Ever



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

After Bolt winning yesterday many have proclaimed him the best Sportsman ever 

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/33590181

BBC have a debate about it right now

Is Bolt the best for you 

Or is it someone else ?

For me there are a number that stand out 

Hoy
Redgrave
Anslie
Bolt
Ali
Messi
Navratilova 
Federer


Right now I would put it between Hoy and Bolt


----------



## One Planer (Aug 24, 2015)

Jesse Owens for me :thup:


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 24, 2015)

In my lifetime [singular pick]... Ali


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2015)

Usain Bolt
Carl Lewis
Don Bradman
Pele

Tough to put in order. My head says Bradman but for sheer spectacle and drama, plus I was not alive for Bradman, I am going Bolt.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2015)

John Surtees.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 24, 2015)

Impossible question to answer.
As soon as you bring all sports into the equation you can't accurately compare.
Even more so comparing modern and vintage performances.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

Rooter said:



			John Surtees.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good shout :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's a good shout :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Merci, not many people in the world that have been the #1 in different disciplines.

FYI for anyone that doesnt know, He was motorcycling world champion multiple times, then he went on to be Forumla 1 (cars) world champion.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 24, 2015)

Rooter said:



			John Surtees.
		
Click to expand...

Ive heard his name but had to google his career.

F1 111 starts 6 wins 

So serious question are you serious.

Yes I know he rode a bike also


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Ive heard his name but had to google his career.

F1 111 starts 6 wins 

So serious question are you serious.

Yes I know he rode a bike also
		
Click to expand...

How many F1 world championships have you got??

Surtees has 1 F1 world championship and 7 in motorcycling, some of which were the same year in different classes, so he would have raced more than once per event.

A topic like this is hugely subjective, I like bikes and motorsport, hence he is my pick.

Valentino Rossi would also be up there for me as a great.


----------



## Break90 (Aug 24, 2015)

Impossible to compare sports IMO, for example how can you try to compare Phil Taylor with Usain Bolt, or John Surtees with Roger Federer. 

Different sports, different eras, different definitions of success.........


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 24, 2015)

Rooter said:



			How many F1 world championships have you got??

Surtees has 1 F1 world championship and 7 in motorcycling, some of which were the same year in different classes, so he would have raced more than once per event.

A topic like this is hugely subjective, I like bikes and motorsport, hence he is my pick.

Valentino Rossi would also be up there for me as a great.
		
Click to expand...

I gathered you like bikes hence your pick.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2015)

Jim Baxter 
Fangio
Abebe Bikela
Newcombe

No idea


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 24, 2015)

Impossible to say who's the best, but I can state my favourite.. Chrissie Wellington.. A true legend in one of the toughest disciplines there is..


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2015)

Steve Redgrave... we're sorted, close the thread.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Steve Redgrave... we're sorted, close the thread.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, he is deffo a great. to do what he did was truly epic. Especially when you now know what personal health issues he battled while competing. A truly great man.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 24, 2015)

No one going for Luis Suarez then?


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 24, 2015)

I struggle to really pick one BUT whenever the question arises I can't see far past Steve Redgrave. To stay at the top for as long as he did was simply amazing and what determination and character to keep putting himself through it. I think people get caught up in the number of medals won but so many other sports allow more than one medal per Olympics whereas for Redgrave it was just one attempt every 4 years.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2015)

Lance Armstrong  :thup:


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Lance Armstrong  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't he a scratch drug taker?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2015)

Can't take Redgrave. Minority sport. One of my choices, Bradman, is iffy as not many countries play cricket. That is why Bolt or Lewis have to be up there as pretty much anyone in any country has the opportunity to be an athlete so the competition is huge.

Thread re-opened.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 24, 2015)

Ed Moses


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2015)

The poacher said:



			Ed Moses
		
Click to expand...

He related to Victor? i think he went downhill when he arrived at Liverpool..


----------



## louise_a (Aug 24, 2015)

Greatest all round sportsman is Max Woosnam without a doubt,


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 24, 2015)

H was a 400mtr hurdler and between 1977and 1987 he won 107 consecutive finals and broke the world record four times.

He was practically unbeatable in his day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2015)

Al Oerter -  first athlete to win a gold medal in the same individual event in four consecutive Olympics?

Don't think there can be an *ever* in this tbh.  

Perhaps though - Ali has to be in just about everyone's top three.  And I doubt anyone else would be.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2015)

Not mine. Lost too often, sorry. He gets elevated above others due to a massive personality.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 24, 2015)

Tiger Woods


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Can't take Redgrave. Minority sport. One of my choices, Bradman, is iffy as not many countries play cricket. That is why Bolt or Lewis have to be up there as pretty much anyone in any country has the opportunity to be an athlete so the competition is huge.

Thread re-opened.
		
Click to expand...

What makes rowing a "minority" sport and why does it effected someone's standing as a sportsman ?

Is that the same for people like Woods or Nicklaus who both play a minority sport ? Or Boxing ?


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 24, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What makes rowing a "minority" sport and why does it effected someone's standing as a sportsman ?

Is that the same for people like Woods or Nicklaus who both play a minority sport ? Or Boxing ?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'm calling bollox on that one too.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 24, 2015)

Virtuosity - couldn't put club on ball 18 months ago, now 12 handicap!


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Duncan Edwards
Dennis Law
George Best
Bobby Charlton
Eric Cantona
Paul Scholes
Ryan Giggs

Ok, can argue about the order if you want.... 

In all seriousness, Redgrave is up there. To be at the top of your sport for 20+ years is special. Jangir Kahn won 555 competitive elite squash games without being beat. I think it's the longest sporting winning streak ever.....


----------



## Duckster (Aug 24, 2015)

Miguel Indurain
Ali has to be in there
Redgrave simply because it's one of the most physically punishing sports and he did it over how many years???


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 24, 2015)

Phil The Power.
AP McCoy


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 24, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Yeah, I'm calling bollox on that one too.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not surprised seeing as you nominated someone who does Ironman


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 24, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm not surprised seeing as you nominated someone who does Ironman 

Click to expand...

Robert Downey JNR ?!?   What sport does he do?!?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2015)

Impossible to compare generation to generation and sport to sport but there are many that have excelled in their own fields.

Redgrave
Hoy (and Froome)
AP McCoy
Michael Schumacher
Pele


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2015)

To be the greatest ever, one of the criteria has to be how far ahead of the rest of the field was that person. Based on that, the contenders are people like:

Ed Moses  (107 consecutive wins *not* finals)
Jehangir Khan 
Don Bradman
Joe Louis

Although I am a huge admirer of Steve Redgrave, how do we know how good he actually was based on the fact he was 1 of 4 in a team? Likewise any cyclists who were also part of a team.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 24, 2015)

Daley Thompson and Michael Johnson for me.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Ali , considering being banned in his prime , IMHO he is the greatest sportsman and entertainer I've watched in my lifetime [ so far] .


----------



## Tongo (Aug 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			To be the greatest ever, one of the criteria has to be how far ahead of the rest of the field was that person. Based on that, the contenders are people like:

Ed Moses  (107 consecutive wins *not* finals)
Jehangir Khan 
Don Bradman
Joe Louis

*Although I am a huge admirer of Steve Redgrave, how do we know how good he actually was based on the fact he was 1 of 4 in a team?* Likewise any cyclists who were also part of a team.
		
Click to expand...

1 of 2 for the first 4 gold medals. And i'd imagine if you weren't world class then you and your partner wouldnt be winning gold. I'd imagine you wouldnt be able to carry a person in a two man team and win Olympic titles.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2015)

Tongo said:



			1 of 2 for the first 4 gold medals. And i'd imagine if you weren't world class then you and your partner wouldnt be winning gold. I'd imagine you wouldnt be able to carry a person in a two man team and win Olympic titles.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not denying that Redgrave was world class but it's difficult to bestow the title of 'best ever' on someone who wasn't competing in an individual discipline. You could just as easily argue that Matthew Pinsent is the best rower ever, just Redgrave had a longer career.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 24, 2015)

For me a great sportsman has to have the kind of spellbinding skill that us mere mortals can only dream of when watch them, gazing in awe of their unbelievable talent.

For that reason anyone that rows a boat is out.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 24, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			For me a great sportsman has to have the kind of spellbinding skill that us mere mortals can only dream of when watch them, gazing in awe of their unbelievable talent.
		
Click to expand...

Well if that's true then I think we can all agree that the answer to the OP is Phil Neville.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 24, 2015)

Alf Tupper, or maybe William Wilson.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2015)

The issue with being one of the best in a minority sport is that you are not being challenged by a large number of other people. How many rowers are out there? Compared to other sports the numbers are miniscule. To be the best ever you need to be tested by a greater depth of quality than rowing can offer.

Huge respect to Redgrave for what he achieved but most of the world will be oblivious of what he has done as rowing is ignored by most of the rest of the world. The best sportsman in the world will surely be known by large chunks of the world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The issue with being one of the best in a minority sport is that you are not being challenged by a large number of other people. How many rowers are out there? Compared to other sports the numbers are miniscule. To be the best ever you need to be tested by a greater depth of quality than rowing can offer.

Huge respect to Redgrave for what he achieved but most of the world will be oblivious of what he has done as rowing is ignored by most of the rest of the world. The best sportsman in the world will surely be known by large chunks of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Redgrave will be known all over the world 

What Redgrqve did was in the biggest event in world and watched by more people than any other sport - the Olympics 

There are rowing clubs all over the world - the Olympics has multiple events with competitors from all over the world - Rowing is a big sport both competitively and socially 

How much quality do you believe Rowing has - 5 gold medals in 5 Olympic Games over a period of 16 years is a phenomenal achievement that I don't see ever being beaten in many sports

He may not be every best sportsman everywhere but to dismiss his achievements like you have is bull as has previously mentioned


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 24, 2015)

Alf Tupper is a great call.Best middle distance runner on a belly full of fish n chips there has ever been.


----------



## c1973 (Aug 24, 2015)

wrighty1874 said:



			Alf Tupper is a great call.Best middle distance runner on a belly full of fish n chips there has ever been.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. 

Never saw Cram or Coe etc winning a race after lying unconscious on a garage floor or sleeping under a hedge the night before. 



Couldn't really pick my greatest tbf. 
Always preferred the multi discipline athletes, I think there is something special about being so good at numerous disciplines.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 24, 2015)

Ed moses,107 consecutive finals won .122 races consecutive unbeaten .


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 24, 2015)

You seem to be conveniently missing my last paragraph where I am complimentary to Redgrave. His achievements are tremendous but we are talking about best in the world, ever, in all sports. Rowing is a minority sport practiced in a minority of countries. Throw an archery name in the mix, clay pidgeon shooter, nordic skier etc. If you win multiple medals in those sports then you will be a top sportsman but it doesn't make you known worldwide or the best sportsman ever. 

I was in Spain during the London Olympics and I can assure you that they show very different non athletics sports to their public than we see in the UK. Rowing never made it on to their schedules but handball for example was very popular.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The issue with being one of the best in a minority sport is that you are not being challenged by a large number of other people. How many rowers are out there? Compared to other sports the numbers are miniscule. To be the best ever you need to be tested by a greater depth of quality than rowing can offer.

Huge respect to Redgrave for what he achieved but most of the world will be oblivious of what he has done as rowing is ignored by most of the rest of the world. The best sportsman in the world will surely be known by large chunks of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. I guess the same could be said about Hoy and others. In the case of AP McCoy how much of it was down to the quality of the horses. That isn't to take away from any of the achievements the worlds best have done for their sport and what they did with talent and sheer hard work


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 24, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You seem to be conveniently missing my last paragraph where I am complimentary to Redgrave. His achievements are tremendous but we are talking about best in the world, ever, in all sports. Rowing is a minority sport practiced in a minority of countries. Throw an archery name in the mix, clay pidgeon shooter, nordic skier etc. If you win multiple medals in those sports then you will be a top sportsman but it doesn't make you known worldwide or the best sportsman ever. 

I was in Spain during the London Olympics and I can assure you that they show very different non athletics sports to their public than we see in the UK. Rowing never made it on to their schedules but handball for example was very popular.
		
Click to expand...

40 countries have won Olympic rowing medals with the biggest sporting nations all filling the top ten slots - even in this short list Redgrave is mentioned by most , if you extend the list to everyone then Redgrave will be mentioned , Micheal Johnson and Daley Thompson both mentioned him - so did Bolt 

Redgrave will be mentioned by many all over the world when debating the best ever sportsman along with the other greats

In fact Google "best sportsman " and he appears in the lists from journos etc


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 24, 2015)

Golf wise it's a toss up for me between Jack Niklaus and Bobby Jones.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Golf wise it's a toss up for me between Jack Niklaus and Bobby Jones.
		
Click to expand...

Would be Nicklaus or Seve for me as the greatest but you cannot take away what Tiger has done in the game so he'd have to be up there too.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 24, 2015)

c1973 said:



			Alf Tupper, or maybe William Wilson. 




Click to expand...

Or even Jocky Wilson.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 24, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would be Nicklaus or Seve for me as the greatest but you cannot take away what Tiger has done in the game so he'd have to be up there too.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Tiger is up there but not in the same mould as Niklaus and Jones.  They were greats of the game in more than number of wins.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Yes Tiger is up there but not in the same mould as Niklaus and Jones.  They were greats of the game in more than number of wins.
		
Click to expand...

From a purely golf perspective Woods has to be up there. Not fussed about the superfluous stuff away from the course. Dominated the sport. Plenty of greats that have been flawed away from their sport


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 24, 2015)

drive4show said:



			To be the greatest ever, one of the criteria has to be how far ahead of the rest of the field was that person. Based on that, the contenders are people like:

Ed Moses  (107 consecutive wins *not* finals)
Jehangir Khan 
Don Bradman
Joe Louis

Although I am a huge admirer of Steve Redgrave, how do we know how good he actually was based on the fact he was 1 of 4 in a team? Likewise any cyclists who were also part of a team.
		
Click to expand...

Got a feeling Bradman played in a team, and in a sport that most definitely requires others to perform well before Bradman could achieve what he did. The best batsman ever without a doubt, but if his bowlers hadn't created the platform and freedom for him play... great yes, but greatest no.


----------



## louise_a (Aug 24, 2015)

So winning Wimbledon, winning an  Olympic gold medal, captaining the England football team as well as being a scratch golfer, scoring a century at Lords and scoring a 147 at snooker is obviously not worth of consideration.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Got a feeling Bradman played in a team, and in a sport that most definitely requires others to perform well before Bradman could achieve what he did. The best batsman ever without a doubt, but if his bowlers hadn't created the platform and freedom for him play... great yes, but greatest no.
		
Click to expand...

You could turn your argument around to say that if Bradman hadn't scored so many runs his bowlers wouldn't have had the freedom to play so well?

Yes cricket is a team sport but when a batsman is at the crease he is very much performing as an individual.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 24, 2015)

louise_a said:



			So winning Wimbledon, winning an  Olympic gold medal, captaining the England football team as well as being a scratch golfer, scoring a century at Lords and scoring a 147 at snooker is obviously not worth of consideration.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but could he hit the ball forum distances?


----------



## richart (Aug 24, 2015)

Muhammad Ali for me.

Wasn't he the most recognised person on the planet at one time ?

Shane Gould must have been one of the greatest sportswomen. She held simultaneously all freestyle world records from 100 metres to 1500 metres. Won gold medals at Munich Olympics in 200 and 400 freestyle, and 200 IM in world record times. She retired shortly after the games aged 16.

A friend of mine competes in Masters swimming. She qualified for the final of the 100 metres in the Masters World Champs in Australia a few years ago. Unfortunately Shane Gould decided to come out of retirement at that event. My friend was in the next lane to her, and has got the video coverage of them diving in together, but they were not swimming beside each other for long.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2015)

John Holmes.
Turtle throttler par excellence.
:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 25, 2015)

louise_a said:



			So winning Wimbledon, winning an  Olympic gold medal, captaining the England football team as well as being a scratch golfer, scoring a century at Lords and scoring a 147 at snooker is obviously not worth of consideration.
		
Click to expand...

Was he any good at rowing a boat?


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			John Holmes.
Turtle throttler par excellence.
:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Good call but If we're talking unique skill then Ron Jeremy has got to be worth a shout. :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 25, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm not surprised seeing as you nominated someone who does Ironman 

Click to expand...

Very true, but you had to google her didn't you?


----------



## Doh (Aug 25, 2015)

He has been mentioned only once i think but if you are going to talk about Olympians you have to included Ben Ainslie for me.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 25, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Very true, but you had to google her didn't you? 

Click to expand...


Yep   But to be fair I shouldn't have to be googling the greatest ever sports person, For that reason she out! Along with boat rowers


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 25, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Yep   But to be fair I shouldn't have to be googling the greatest ever sports person, For that reason she out! Along with boat rowers 

Click to expand...

She is most definitely not out.. I'm not having your woeful sporting knowledge as a qualifier for what makes a sports person great.. If that was the case then the only criteria would be Man Utd players of the Ferguson era...


----------



## Slab (Aug 25, 2015)

To be the greatest Iâ€™d think you not only would have had to skoosh your own sport but be known globally for an achievement, (all too easy in todayâ€™s tech heavy world) & that achievement transcends their own lifetime/generation. Lets face it you can't be the greatest if no one knows what you did!

It needs to be a greatness thatâ€™s almost profound and really meaningful in folks lives at the time

Pele
Ali
Fangio 
Bannister 

And from the modern (my) era, Schumacher & Borg 

Around the world these guys don't even need their full name for them to be known! (Maybe that should be a qualifier to even get on the list) Maybe a Ronaldo or Messi or a.n. other will join them but I think without the internet they just couldn't make the grade


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 25, 2015)

Doh said:



			He has been mentioned only once i think but if you are going to talk about Olympians you have to included Ben Ainslie for me.
		
Click to expand...

His cookery programmes are okay I guess


----------



## bobmac (Aug 25, 2015)

Charles Burgess Fry didn't do too badly


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 25, 2015)

To be honest it's a ridiculous argument because people can't agree about who was the best in one sport, never mind across them all.  The skill sets are totally different.  The eras in which they participated, the equipment available and standard of competition all have an impact. 
For me it's down to achievement, approach, contribution to the sport, natural ability, achieving beyond your ability, charisma, etc. 

And who, in reality, has a knowledge of all the great sportsmen and women from all eras.  

It can't be done.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2015)

There's no fun in that answer. This is a classic bar room question with no correct answer, hence why it is a good one.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There's no fun in that answer. This is a classic bar room question with no correct answer, hence why it is a good one.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer.
  Now how about googling Frank Dux


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 25, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There's no fun in that answer. This is a classic bar room question with no correct answer, hence why it is a good one.
		
Click to expand...

Is it my fault I'm a miserable, pedantic old fart?  Well, alright, probably yes.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 25, 2015)

Mog comes to mind Steve..


----------



## Slime (Aug 25, 2015)

louise_a said:



			Greatest all round sportsman is *Max Woosnam* without a doubt,
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer ............................... *by a distance!*




louise_a said:



			So winning Wimbledon, winning an  Olympic gold medal, captaining the England football team as well as being a scratch golfer, scoring a century at Lords and scoring a 147 at snooker is obviously not worthy of consideration.
		
Click to expand...

You forgot to mention that he was also a world class table tennis player .................... and he won an olympic gold medal on the same day that he won a silver medal!
Max Woosnam was the ultimate sports phenomenon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Woosnam



*Slime*.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 25, 2015)

The poacher said:



			Mog comes to mind Steve..
		
Click to expand...

GOM works as well :angry:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2015)

Driving into work today I realised no one has mentioned Michael Phelps yet. 18 Olympic Gold Medals spread over 3 games, countless world records, different distances, different strokes. Phenomenal athlete.

I did google Frank Dux. I'm saying nothing critical about him. He may come after me......


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 26, 2015)

David Rudisha? Elegance personified.

Phelps, Ali, Pele,Indurain, Mercx,Thomson,Nicklaus,Dunlop,Fangio,Lewis,Mayweather,Woods,Lara,Messi....

A question with no correct answer, but a good debate.


----------



## Slime (Aug 26, 2015)

Adi2Dassler said:



			David Rudisha? Elegance personified.

Phelps, Ali, Pele,Indurain, Mercx,Thomson,Nicklaus,Dunlop,Fangio,Lewis,Mayweather,Woods,Lara,Messi....

*A question with no correct answer,* but a good debate.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but in my opinion there is a correct answer, as *louise_a* pointed out ..................... it's Max Woosnam.

*Slime*.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2015)

Adi - A good shout for David Rushida to be in the elite group. Elegant, delivers time and time again, seems to be a really decent bloke as well. A great advert for his sport.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 26, 2015)

Having just stumbled across this...

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/sport/news...-organs-brother/ar-BBm6x22?ocid=mailsignoutmd

Justin Wilson has climbed a good deal up my list...

RIP Big man...


----------



## banacek303 (Aug 26, 2015)

My two pence worth.

Don Bradman  99.94 batting average

Kelly Slater  11 times world surfing champion


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 27, 2015)

Lets not forget 'Eddie the Eagle Edwards'


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Aug 27, 2015)

Forgot a very obvious one, and probably the correct answer:


Bo Jackson.

Be like Bo.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 27, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			From a purely golf perspective Woods has to be up there. Not fussed about the superfluous stuff away from the course. Dominated the sport. Plenty of greats that have been flawed away from their sport
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you Homer, for Tiger to be discounted in this debate is quite frankly ridiculous. He impact on golf is probably more than anyone else has ever had on any other sport.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 27, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I agree with you Homer, for Tiger to be discounted in this debate is quite frankly ridiculous. He impact on golf is probably more than anyone else has ever had on any other sport.
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			Lets not forget 'Eddie the Eagle Edwards'
		
Click to expand...

The Ski Jumping world may have something to say about your statement mendie!!


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2015)

Brendan Foster is claiming Farrah to be Britain's greatest ever.
I'll still go with Max Woosnam though.

*Slime*.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2015)

In the modern era Brendan is probably correct.


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In the modern era Brendan is probably correct.
		
Click to expand...


He's awesome, no doubt ................ but ............... he's never broken a world record, I think he needs to do that.

*Slime*.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2015)

It's the last piece of the jigsaw. A bit like Messi needing to win the World Cup in some peoples eyes.


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2015)

Haile Gebrselassie managed to break 27 world records at distances from 2,000m to the marathon, absolutely astonishing.

*Slime*.


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 29, 2015)

Slime said:



			Haile Gebrselassie managed to break 27 world records at distances from 2,000m to the marathon, absolutely astonishing.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

Mo Farah is not in the same league as HG or Bekele.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2015)

Gebrselassie has to be the best ever with all those records


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 29, 2015)

I would go for people who totally dominated their own sport ...

Wayne Gretzky
Don Bradman
Victor Moses
Jahingir Khan
Phil Taylor
AP McCoy

But for overall sports, Jim Thorpe.


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2015)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I would go for people who totally dominated their own sport ...

Wayne Gretzky
Don Bradman
*Victor Moses*
Jahingir Khan
Phil Taylor
AP McCoy

But for overall sports, Jim Thorpe.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


You didn't mean Edwin, by any chance?

*Slime*.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 29, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			I agree with you Homer, for Tiger to be discounted in this debate is quite frankly ridiculous. He impact on golf is probably more than anyone else has ever had on any other sport.
		
Click to expand...

Who's discounting him?   My favourite golfers are Bobby Jones and Jack Niklaus, yours and Homers can be anyone you like!

If you believe his impact is more than anyone else just take a look at the ones I prefer.


----------



## SocketRocket (Aug 29, 2015)

Rooter said:



			The Ski Jumping world may have something to say about your statement mendie!!
		
Click to expand...

Mendie!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 29, 2015)

Slime said:



			Haile Gebrselassie managed to break 27 world records at distances from 2,000m to the marathon, absolutely astonishing.

*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

A lot of records in track especially the middle distance ones are achieved with the help of pace makers etc and set up by organisers for their diamond league meets etc 

Farah has focused each year on the major champs and the last 6 years he has dominated them and now surpasses both Bekele and Gerbrasalassie in regards medals in the big ones.

No doubt Farah could chase WR and the bonus that comes with that but I don't think he sees that as his aim in the sport.


----------

